# Best deep conditioner?



## mommy2sophia (Jan 16, 2008)

What do you guys use? I have really dry damaged hair so i need the best lol.


----------



## mowgli (Jan 16, 2008)

Try deep conditioning with coconut oil. Do a pre-wash treatment with lots of warm coconut oil. Leave in for 30min, then wash out. I've been doing this pre-treatment before every wash for a couple of weeks now, and my hair feels great. I dont use conditioner anymore... my hair also looks shinier, and fuller...


----------



## Jessica (Jan 16, 2008)

I swear by Biolage Conditioning Balm. I use it as a regular conditioner but if I want a deep treatment I slather it on and leave it in for like 20 minutes.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2008)

I like Biolage too. Or Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Conditioning Masque


----------



## pure25honey (Jan 17, 2008)

I just bought the Ojon stuff so Im gonna try that. I heard it was really good.


----------



## monniej (Jan 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pure25honey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just bought the Ojon stuff so Im gonna try that. I heard it was really good. i tried this and it made my hair really oily, but my hair is kind of thin so that could have contributed to the outcome. 
i like queen helene cholestrol conditioner and an old fashion heat cap.


----------



## Bexy (Jan 17, 2008)

I use Redken cream conditioner. It really works well for me.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *greeneyedangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like Biolage too. Or Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Conditioning Masque I use this Neautrogena mask, about once or twice a week, and it does wonders for my curly, frizzy, dry, fine, and thick hair lol. Keeps it under control. Love it.


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Jan 18, 2008)

sally's has a deep conditioner it's by l'oreal and it's called nature's therapy or something like that. This stuff has awesome reviews. It's in a yellow tub with an orange cap and smells YUMMY!


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 23, 2008)

Redken Heavy Cream.Just apply and leave 15 mins with hot towel.Fab hair after that!


----------



## KellyB (Jan 23, 2008)

Bumble and Bumble is awesome. Expensive but worth it if you only use weekly.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 23, 2008)

Joico K-pak is a popular choice.

A cheaper option that I also like is ION effective care treatment from Sally Beauty.


----------



## cintamay (Jan 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bronze_chiqz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Redken Heavy Cream.Just apply and leave 15 mins with hot towel.Fab hair after that! I recommend this too.


----------



## girly_girl (Jan 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I swear by Biolage Conditioning Balm. I use it as a regular conditioner but if I want a deep treatment I slather it on and leave it in for like 20 minutes.




Biolage is now my HG!! The hydrating is great and so is the Ultra hydrating!! My hair is very thick and dry and this works wonders on it!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 23, 2008)

I use Coconut Oil and leave it in my hair for about an hour and then rinse it out with shampoo.


----------



## girly_girl (Jan 23, 2008)

where can you buy coconut oil? I've been looking around the shampoos at walmart, but can't find any.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 23, 2008)

I am obsessed with Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment (think that is correct name). It is a harder oil that warms when you rub your hands together. You put it on, saturate the hair and scalp, and personally I leave it on all night and put this terrycloth shower cap on my head with my hair tied up.

You can also leave it on for 20 min then shampoo. But afterwards make sure to shampoo really well, 2x if needed to get the oil out, condition and your hair is FABULOUS! OMFG...

I also like the Aveda Color Conserve deep treatment that they have. That I will use in the shower after shampoo and I put it on after I washed the color out of my hair as well and left it on for a good 5-10 min before rinsing and my hair feels fabulous and non-damaged.


----------



## Equave (Jan 27, 2008)

Sebastian Laminates Masque ;-) It has a smooth slippery texture that allows to spread easily without frictions and leaves hair supple and shiny after rinsing )


----------



## cheller (Jan 27, 2008)

i use garnier fructis 3 minutes masque. its great. makes my hair completely silky, especially the day i use it.


----------



## cablegiirl (Jan 27, 2008)

THE BEST, BEST, BEST is Kerastase Oleo Relax Masque!!



It's expensive, but you can find it in travel packs and you REALLY don't need to use much. It is very concentrated. I have coarse, wavy hair and it's bleached and straightened with a flat iron regularly, but it's so soft and smooth from using Oleo Relax. I also use Unite Eurotherapy 7 seconds leave in conditioner. I am so happy with these two products, I will NEVER use anything else. Heaven forbid they ever get discontinued. They are really that good!

Good luck!


----------



## nursie (Jan 28, 2008)

i second the Sally's little tub of L'oreal Nature's Therapy deep conditioner...it makes my hair smooth as glass instantly

other ones i like: cantu shea butter deep treatment (walmart, fat orange tub), neutrogena triple moisture conditioner (not labeled as a 'deep' conditioner, but really thick and good)


----------



## -KT- (Jan 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Joico K-pak is a popular choice.
A cheaper option that I also like is ION effective care treatment from Sally Beauty.

I definitely agree with that. Though I hate the smell of Ion.


----------



## YoursEvermore (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll jump on the Biolage train, too. I *love* it. I also really like Pantene's deep conditioning balm (comes in a tub, just like Biolage's), for when I don't want to spend the money on the expensive stuff.


----------



## Britt Fabulous (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:
Joico K-pak is a popular choice.
I swear by Joico K-pak Intense hydrator treatment for dry, damaged hair. It's my HG conditioner. Every time I used it (a few times a week) everyone would tell me what great hair I have from strangers to my boyfriend. And the days I donâ€™t use it, I don't get any hair compliments, hahaha. So I started using it everyday because my dry, frizzy, wavy hair is in LOVE with it! It absolutely makes my hair manageable, smooth, shiny and NO FRIZZIES! It's the ONLY conditioner I have run across that really deep conditions.


----------



## topazrules (Feb 11, 2008)

My hair is so healthy right now that I don't bother with deep conditioner, but when it's dry, I love the Neutrogena Mask too. Joico K-Pak is excellent too, though costs a lot more. I love that it smells like a bakery, too.


----------



## short_skirts (Feb 11, 2008)

I really, really (really!) like Bumble &amp; Bumble Super Conditioner. I can use just a bit, and leave it in for a short amount of time, or I can leave it in longer, and the results are always great. My hair is colour treated, and thin.


----------



## KeyKey (Feb 11, 2008)

I have dry curly hair and these work perfectly for me: Garnier Fructis 3 minute mask, L'oreal Vive Nutri Gloss conditioning treatment and coconut or olive oil.


----------



## TAMMIESMITH5 (Feb 11, 2008)

That does miracles for my hair. I sleep with a plastic cap overnight with mine.


----------



## Very_Tammy (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree with using the Ojon Restorative Treatment. I really helps dry and damaged hair. Actually, I like to mix it with the Tawaka Rejuvenating Cream and leave it on overnight. Definitely makes hair smoother and more manageable.


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat and Redken All Soft Heavy Cream are both fantastic. But now my hair is so short, I'm not using them as often.


----------



## caramelqt3683 (Apr 13, 2008)

Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment and Garnier fructis strength and shine mask. My hair is dry, damaged, coarse, frizzy, chemically treated and it definitely helps make my hair more manageable, really soft, less frizzy, and shiny. Btw, if you use too much Ojon treatment, your hair will be oily. So if you use it, only use a little if your hair is oily. My hair soaks it up so I use a little more than what they say to and it works great!


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 18, 2008)

I use Nexxus Humectress conditioner every time I wash my hair and leave it in for 30 minutes for a deep conditioner.


----------



## creoula (Apr 18, 2008)

I 3rd the *L'oreal Nature Therapy *however mine has a green cap but its from the same line &amp; called *Mega Moisture Moisturizing Creme*. I also like *Vatika's coconut oil* (I buy it at Health Food Stores or you can find it at South Asian stores). My blog has some pics of both products.


----------



## calico23 (Apr 21, 2008)

I used plain old olive oil b4 i washed the other day (cos i couldnt get my hands on coconut) and had gvery very good results. better than i have had with bought conditioners.

Other deep treatments that i loved, and workled over time were Tigi Dumb Blonde and Redken (big gold tub, cant remember name right now) and Joico K-Pac was fantastic!

Oh ya, And ti-Gi chocolate Head! Divine!!


----------



## mtaylor007 (May 16, 2012)

[SIZE=10pt]The best conditioner I have ever used is Pro Naturals Moroccan Argan Oil Conditioner, the argan oil hydrates and strengthens my hair making it nice and healthy. Plus the extra shine is appreciated! Frizz is gone and hair is made much smoother.[/SIZE]


----------



## teepee23 (May 30, 2012)

The best deep conditioner I have used is Kerastase Masquintense.  It's a bit pricey, but my small tub lasted nearly a year.  I used it once every two weeks or so.


----------



## Marshmelly (May 30, 2012)

If you're looking for something inexpensive, the Aussie 3 Minute Miracle deep conditioner is great, as is the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Mask! I've tried the Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Mask as well, which is pricey but works really well also!


----------



## MartinNat9 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ive heard of using coconut oil. Should it be just any old coconut oil or do I have to buy a superior brand. Do I need to heat it up first?

N x


----------



## anna725 (Jun 27, 2012)

Okay, here I have one question.

Do we still need to use conditioner even after getting Brazilian deep treatment??


----------



## gemmajgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, I suggest you to use *Rusk Sensories Wellness*. This is the best choice for many and it hydrates all types of hair..


----------



## thedealyo (Jul 13, 2012)

The suggestions are great - I tried the vinegar trick and couldn't believe how fresh my hair felt.

Link deleted per TOS


----------



## Keihs (Aug 2, 2012)

Use olive oil or coconut oil. You can even add it to your conditioner. For a deep conditioner, I use Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition. No silicones for my CG hair.


----------



## ganbatte (Aug 17, 2012)

penetene is good...or use any homemade hair conditioner


----------



## alysonleah (Aug 17, 2012)

Redken All Soft Heavy Cream! But I leave it in my hair for at least and hour!! It dramatically helped.

I also had a hairdresser say any conditioner would work as long as you keep it in for an hour.


----------



## amstern (Aug 17, 2012)

Any of the Moroccan Oil masks are amazing. You put it on wet hair in the shower and then wash it out and shampoo/condition as usual. It gives your hair great shine and helps prevent/repair damage.


----------



## AriannaP (Aug 22, 2012)

MY FAV!


----------



## AriannaP (Aug 22, 2012)

The other day when I was home, I noticed my hair was pretty dry.  I decided to do a treatment.  I ran out of my go-to L'oreal masque so I put some olive oil in a bowl. Heat it up in my microwave for about a minute.  I then added my conditioner in and mixed the two together.  It felt amazing going on my hair (btw dry hair is always best to do a treatment over) I then put a cap and I just left it on for a few hours while I was just lounging around my house.  If you have a hooded dryer I suggest sitting under it.  After I took the cap off and let it cool a little.  After I just washed my hair out and it felt amazing. Didnt need conditioner - but I used some on the ends anyway! O My hair is soooo smooth now!






Arianna


----------

